# Auction Find



## Kitbetros (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi - new to posting on this site but have been trawling through your posts over the last 6 months or so and have found the information here invaluable. Have especially liked the tinkerers corner section and have found myself constantly referring to some of the excellent posts on there, so a quick thank you to all the contributors. I have recently bought a FiPo sport Telemetre in a fairly poor condition amongst a job lot of watches at the local auction and was hoping someone here may be able to shed some light on the brand as I have never heard of them and have been having trouble finding any information on the web. Doesn't look to be anything that impressive but is a handsome watch nevertheless and any information would be appreciated. Thanks in advance John.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The obvious response would be.... Photos mate! If you post a few pics showing front and rear, plus one of the back removed, the experts on here will be able to shed some light on it for you :thumbup:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Photos would really help with identification,

and welcome.

Beaten to it by one minute.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:yahoo:


----------



## Kitbetros (Sep 2, 2013)

- Don't think these have worked but worth a try


----------



## Kitbetros (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll try the pictures one at a time -














http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w659/johndavison32/IMAG0959_zpsbd63ccad.jpg' alt='IMAG0959_zpsbd63ccad.jpg'>


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you seen this?



Roger the Dodger said:


> Guys...lots of folk seem to be having trouble with the new Photobucket, so here's how I do it, presented in a couple of short videos.....easier than trying to explain it in a long post. Hope they help a bit. I would encourage feedback on these to see if they can be improved. Click the full screen option (Bottom R of the frame) They appear fuzzy at first, but the HD kicks in after a few seconds. The split screen thing only works if you are using Windows 7. If you're using an older version, reduce your pages using the 'restore down' icon at the top R of the page (the overlapping squares) and place side by side.Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kitbetros (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you - that's really helpful - the main problem I appear to be getting is that once I've copied one photo the link is still staying on when I copy the next. I'll give it another go here


----------



## Kitbetros (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooray - I'll try for 2 on this one


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

A quick google image search and I have spotted the same

watch but branded as a 'Cimier' but more than that I don't know.

Edit: a little reading about a similar Cimier on the wus forum points

to them being a cheap brand utilising low quality movements.

Any pics of the movement?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Sorry I am an idiot as I now see the movement pic above.

By the way it's a cracking looking piece.


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Love the face of the watch. Where the numbers lumed or are they just coloured chocolate brown?

Re: Raptor's comment above, the movement looks a bit on the primative side.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

i would agree very similar to cimier also that style of stopwatch movement where it actually stops the balance wheel.

different though and again i love the dial , was the seconds hand hiding in the case somwhere ?


----------



## Kitbetros (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comments - Lionel the nos. are a rose gold and really stand out. Unfortunately Clockwork no second hand present and having looked on the ebay have found another which is exactly the same brand, non-runner and in a similar but complete condition - Joker wants sixty quid for it though. Has given me an image of the second hand if I want to try and find a similar one though. Have also found a couple of pics of the following which to my untrained eye looks identical with a different paint scheme.   According to someone on the 'other' forum Tara were part of Jura who in turn are linked to Omega. Looks as though I'm missing an arm which links to the piece that stops and starts the mechanism and don't hold out much hope on sourcing one of them although the watch is now ticking away nicely and after a bit of a clean up might be wearable. Unlikely to bump into many people wearing the same watch anyway. Any ideas on age? I'm guessing 50's but probably miles off.


----------

